# The Absolut Vodka Map of Europe 2015



## onedomino (Apr 7, 2008)

Europe 2015:








http://www.thepeoplescube.com/red/viewtopic.php?p=32473#32473


----------



## Swamp Fox (Apr 8, 2008)

I notice that not even the Muslims want Ireland.


----------



## Diuretic (Apr 8, 2008)

The Irish would never convert, not unless Islam approved Guinness....and Bushmill's...and Jameson's.....and.....oh well, the point is made I think.


----------

